# RGB from SNES



## VashTS (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm looking to do this but the info I found is unclear. 

Can I go from SNES to VGA and get better quality video?

Or is SCART the only option?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

VashTS said:


> I'm looking to do this but the info I found is unclear.
> 
> Can I go from SNES to VGA and get better quality video?
> 
> Or is SCART the only option?


You can convert from RGB to something else, but you won't get any better quality video than pure RGB. Here's the pinout of the slot:







Just ignore the SCART connector on the right and you have all the pins necessary to extract pure RGB signal, the rest is a matter of converting it to something that suits your needs.

Red video
Green video
+12V DC
Blue video
Ground
Ground
Luminance _(Luma)_
Chrominance _(Chroma)_
Composite video
+5V DC
Audio left
Audio right
 Source

The next best thing would be getting an S-Video cable, since that connector was actually used in North America - there are ready-made ones available online and support the SNES, N64 and Gamecube since the pinout hasn't changed over the years.






 Example


----------



## overdriver (Jul 6, 2014)

yeah.. RGB(SCART) for minimal mod of cable.. or you can buy a premaid cable on ebay.
or you can mod to get a *experimental* component output for probably same or slightly better screen quality depending on your display.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

overdriver said:


> yeah.. RGB(SCART) for minimal mod of cable.. or you can buy a premaid cable on ebay.
> or you can mod to get a *experimental* component output for probably same or slightly better screen quality depending on your display.


Component output will require soldering directly to the video encoder, unless the OP has a steady hand and isn't afraid of putting some elbow grease into the project, buying a ready-made cable is probably a better option. Anywho, here are some instructions on the component how-to, along with links to the schematics:

http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?20732-Easy-SNES-SFC-YUV-component-video

The results will probably be close to ideal since you're snatching the signal directly from the video encoder, but it takes some extra effort and modding. I'd personally go for RGB - it's available right on the plug and perfectly fine quality-wise - you just can't mess it up.


----------



## migles (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You can convert from RGB to something else, but you won't get any better quality video than pure RGB. Here's the pinout of the slot:
> 
> snip


 
but foxi, can't you just get a scart cable cut it in the middle, and use tape with the rgb plugs?


----------



## overdriver (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Component output will require soldering directly to the video encoder, unless the OP has a steady hand and isn't afraid of putting some elbow grease into the project, buying a ready-made cable is probably a better option. Anywho, here are some instructions on the component how-to, along with links to the schematics:
> 
> http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?20732-Easy-SNES-SFC-YUV-component-video
> 
> The results will probably be close to ideal since you're snatching the signal directly from the video encoder, but it takes some extra effort and modding. I'd personally go for RGB - it's available right on the plug and perfectly fine quality-wise - you just can't mess it up.


 
yeah I think RGB is safe choice but for my case that I usually connect SNES to RGB monitor - RGB connection does not give me any option to adjust contrast or color, etc. so I prefer S-Video over RGB only for my RGB monitor(Sony).
so, I am more interested in component mod  - but, I figure out that no one has finalized any of these circuit yet. Some reports reliability issue(burn up) over time. I am not so sure what to follow now for best quality video for my situation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

migles said:


> but foxi, can't you just get a scart cable cut it in the middle, and use tape with the rgb plugs?


If you fancy shitty signal, sure. Why go through the trouble of ordering an RGB cable just to slash it in the middle and allow all the possible electronic noise to distort the signal because you felt like using some tape instead of proper soldering and insulation?  If you do something, do it right. 


overdriver said:


> yeah I think RGB is safe choice but for my case that I usually connect SNES to RGB monitor - RGB connection does not give me any option to adjust contrast or color, etc. so I prefer S-Video over RGB only for my RGB monitor(Sony). so, I am more interested in component mod - but, I figure out that no one has finalized any of these circuit yet. Some reports reliability issue(burn up) over time. I am not so sure what to follow now for best quality video for my situation.


RGB will give you slightly better signal than S-Video due to separated colour channels, but S-Video is pretty high-quality as well and I'm sure you won't complain - both are definitely tons better than composite. The latter is definitely the easiest solution for you as all it takes is buying a ready-made cable or modifying your existing one _(with the right tools! )_.


----------



## migles (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> If you fancy shitty signal, sure. Why go through the trouble of ordering an RGB cable specifically to slash it in the middle and allow all the possible electronic noise to distort the signal because you felt like using some tape instead of proper soldering and isolation?  If you do something, do it right.
> RGB will give you slightly better signal than S-Video due to separated colour channels, but S-Video is pretty high-quality as well and I'm sure you won't complain - it's definitely tons better than composite. The latter is definitely the easiest solution for you as all it takes is buying a ready-made cable or modifying your existing one _(with the right tools! )_.


 
i asked to learn. i mean, i was not sure if it required something besides putting the wires in the right place..


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

migles said:


> i asked to learn. i mean, i was not sure if it required something besides putting the wires in the right place..


Oh, I wasn't being mean, sarcasm is my second nature.  It's generally a good rule of thumb to consider all solutions made with sticks, clay, spit as temporary ones and not the go-to ones. If you want the cleanest signal possible, you kinda want the cable to be right. Any loose connection can cause on-screen oddities and any electronic noise can distort the signal, so you want the cables well-connected and insulated. Here I look at my own setup and hastily connected cables, mumble something along the lines of _"practice what you preach"_ and hide in the shadows to contemplate my own laziness.


----------



## migles (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, I wasn't being mean, sarcasm is my second nature.  It's generally a good rule of thumb to consider all solutions made with sticks, clay and spit as temporary ones and not the go-to solutions. If you want the cleanest signal possible, you kinda want the cable to be right. Any loose connection can cause on-screen oddities and any electronic noise can distort the signal, so you want the cables well-connected and insulated. Here I look at my own setup and hastily connected cables, mumble something along the lines of _"practice what you preach"_ and hide in the shadows to contemplate my own laziness.


 
i know you were not being mean, i said that in case you wanted to ad something for my knowledge or correct me

for translate from rgb to composite there is a need of a logic circuit, right? (i know there is composite out on the snes but i am asking to knowledge..)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

migles said:


> i know you were not being mean, i said that in case you wanted to ad something for my knowledge or correct me
> 
> for translate from rgb to composite there is a need of a logic circuit, right? (i know there is composite out on the snes but i am asking to knowledge..)


Yes, compositing all the relevant video signals into one requires some logic. The raw R, G, B, Chroma and Luma are practically taken directly from the encoder chip. You can find more about composite video here.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks all! im not afraid to solder, im probably a 7.5/10 on that.

the problem is the SCART, I guess I would have to convert that to something else and thats what I want to avoid. like going straight from the SNES to VGA and it being a higher quality, or even component.

i guess I dont have the option, it has to go to SCART?

edit: i think i didnt read Foxi's first post right, but now i think i get it...so if i follow that pin out and match it up to VGA, it should work?

double edit: i dont think VGA has the matching signals, I'd probably need something in between. Dang.


----------



## Cortador (Jul 17, 2014)

Personally i went the Scart to Hdmi route.


----------



## TurboLolo (Apr 23, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> You can convert from RGB to something else, but you won't get any better quality video than pure RGB. Here's the pinout of the slot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the diagram I needed to modifay PAL RGB Scart to SuperFamicom (NTSC)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2021)

TurboLolo said:


> Thank you for the diagram I needed to modifay PAL RGB Scart to SuperFamicom (NTSC)


Bit of a necrobump, this thread is 7 years old. Still, glad that the diagram helped.


----------

